
Will the millennial aesthetic ever end? - vo2maxer
https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/will-the-millennial-aesthetic-ever-end.html
======
onyva
“...its built-in advertising network and Ethereum-based crypto token exchange
system.

I really don’t think that that’s its selling point. I really think most would
think this is not a browser’s job. Also, not our job to help Eich displace
Google. As users, this is not our concern at all.

